# Free zone for day trading in Dubai



## kiran357 (Feb 15, 2021)

Hello guys ,

I'm an indian national currently residing in canada and I'm an independent day trader trading US stocks and options (trading my own money ,no clients ) .

I would like to setup a free zone in Dubai so I can open an Interactive brokers account from dubai and get the taxbreak.Also I would like to visit dubai once every 180 days as I have another full time job in Canada .

Can you please let me know what would be a better freezone (RAK,Fujariah,Dubai ) and the category I would need to apply .Also If you can let me know if there is any agency that can help me out with this kind of scenario.

Thank you!!


----------



## D.p (Apr 30, 2021)

kiran357 said:


> Hello guys ,
> 
> I'm an indian national currently residing in canada and I'm an independent day trader trading US stocks and options (trading my own money ,no clients ) .
> 
> ...


Hello Kiran357,


----------



## D.p (Apr 30, 2021)

D.p said:


> Hello Kiran357,
> I have the almost the same situation.
> Trading for myself, would like to know if possible to create a company in order to trade in my name. If you have info regarding your question.
> that would be much appreciated


----------

